# Washington Oregon or Idaho…. Looking for work in 07 08



## imjustdave (Mar 23, 2005)

Hello group... I looking to purchase a large truck with a plow and I would really love to do some sub work for someone near me... So anybody interested.....let me know. 

blowing snow may also be an option. 

I would work in Montana too. 

Thanks
David


----------



## montanag (Dec 8, 2006)

David, if Missoula is someplace you would consider, send me a message about what you're hoping to get done. Thanks and good luck


----------



## imjustdave (Mar 23, 2005)

montanag;422610 said:


> David, if Missoula is someplace you would consider, send me a message about what you're hoping to get done. Thanks and good luck


Well I would like to just make a bunch of $$$ and pay for a snow plow truck. 

But honestly give me a call 253-250-2949 if you have an idea.

Thanks 
David


----------



## imjustdave (Mar 23, 2005)

Montanag 

I would be interested in Montanna. 

Let me know if your interested this year


----------

